
Show HN: Journali.sm, a Newsfeed for News - jaredwiener
https://journali.sm
======
morningmoon
A chronological feed without ads, how refreshing!

I have a related idea. There could be an open, machine-readable format
websites could publish updates in; and clients that could consume these
"feeds" in the way the user chooses. We could call it really simple
syndication, or RSS for short. Site owners could even include ads if they
want, embed podcasts or videos, and offer different feeds for different
topics.

~~~
0x445442
RSS, it's catchy. I like it.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
"Where has this been all my life?"

------
cmroanirgo
While I really appreciate the clean news, it does seem a bit weird to me,
because most news stories originate on _actual_ need feeds, like AP Wire, or
Reuters. Having done work with those wires, you can see how diverse they are,
to the point that you spend more time glossing for your interests than not.

HN is a great example of _not_ that model: it's a curated list for targeted
readership/ engagement.

Edit: and then there's the issue of what feeds to use, so based on some target
demographic, some feeds will not be shown (eg some small local community News
from outback Australia), this means that it's already semi- filtered/ curated,
but in a way that's minimally effective, imho.

 _If_ they were to take on the news wires head to head directly, and to allow
a tiny publication to publish to the news wire: then they'd be onto something!

------
jaredwiener
This was a little weekend project, essentially to be like your social media
newsfeed, but actually for news. Let me know what you think

~~~
etjossem
Looks great, and the only thing I could ask for is a way to request that more
sources be added.

~~~
jaredwiener
Agreed! Is there anyone specific?

~~~
etjossem
As far as bringing in some UK sources that were traditionally print, I'd
probably go with The Guardian and the Telegraph - caveat, they do have a left-
and right- leaning bent, respectively. There might be an AP feed you can get
in addition to Reuters so people have more newswire options.

------
rmason
How is this any different than Dave Winer's River of News which has been
around for over five years?

[https://github.com/scripting/river5](https://github.com/scripting/river5)

~~~
OJFord
It's a hosted service with multiple categories rather than FOSS you can self-
host (with public examples).

I don't think it doesn't deserve to exist just because something else is
already doing something similar.

------
deanalevitt
This is pretty cool, and it suits how I consume news. The feed only seems to
include NYTimes and Reuters. Can I add my own publications or only choose from
your list?

~~~
jaredwiener
Thank you!

Of the publishers in the top stories group, those two seem to push out the
most. There are other sections if you click the hamburger. Otherwise you can
sign up and choose the sources you want. I'm also open to adding new sources
with consumable RSS feeds.

------
smacktoward
A site in this space that's been indispensable to me for more than a decade
now is Memeorandum
([https://www.memeorandum.com/](https://www.memeorandum.com/)). (And they have
a tech-news focused version as well, Techmeme:
[https://www.techmeme.com/](https://www.techmeme.com/))

Which isn't to say that a new entrant couldn't do this stuff better, of
course! The more the merrier. I just mean that if your aim is to be the first
thing I read every morning, here is who you will be trying to knock off the
Iron Throne :-D

------
jamescampbell
Looks like something where you can take free
[https://newsapi.org](https://newsapi.org) json data and put it into a vue.js
single view web app in about 2 hours. Good idea. If you add login, signup,
saved articles, and paid / ads you would have something.

~~~
jaredwiener
There is login and signup on the top bar -- you can choose what sources you
want to see.

More features to come if people like this

------
nloui
If you're looking for more news sources, happy to hook you up with some extra
API credit
([https://developers.civicfeed.com/](https://developers.civicfeed.com/))

~~~
jaredwiener
very cool. can you email me? jwiener at gmail dot com

------
BillSaysThis
Doesn't escape HTML chars properly, at least in titles. I'm seeing one story
now with the title "Things we&apos;d change in existing college football
playoff".

~~~
jaredwiener
Oof, that needs to be fixed -- thanks!

------
radicalriddler
On a page that is meant to have the user scroll down to the next news article,
and then to the next, and then to the next, it doesn't make much sense to me,
to only have the menu and hamburger available on scroll up. I didn't even know
it existed until I was reading the HN comments. Is this an actual standard
thing, apologies if I'm going off for no reason.

------
britch
Is this purely in chronological order of publication or is there some
algorithm selecting relevant stories and shuffling them to the top?

~~~
jaredwiener
Right now its chronological-ish. Some publishers post stories with publication
dates in the future (I guess its when it will be in the print edition?) so in
that case the system goes with when it first saw it. So you'll see in some
cases timestamps out of order, because its sorting by a slightly different
timestamp.

At some point I would like to sort in a better way -- this was total MVP.
Theres a few things I'd like to try to ultimately differentiate this from
other aggregators or even RSS readers.

------
siedes
I had a similar idea, but a feed for posts/comments related to those posts
from various places on the web like reddit, forums, imageboards, etc.

What would really be great is a integrated night/darkmode for your night
readers like me.

------
black_puppydog
Hope they've got their geoblocking in place for if/when the EU decides to axe
(non-google) news aggregation via article 11... :|

------
marban
Also [https://www.hvper.com](https://www.hvper.com) [From the maker of Popurls
fame]

------
0x0000000
Very cool, I've recently been thinking of building something like this. Any
thoughts on adding support for Pocket or Wallabag?

~~~
jaredwiener
to add to pocket, or to read what was already saved?

~~~
0x0000000
To add to pocket, specifically for reading on kindle.

------
nemoniac
I'd be curious what the consequences of the new EU copyright law would be for
a site like this?

------
muppetman
Very US centric! But a lovely interface.

------
jhare
Good to see it's not full of "5 BERRIES DOCTORS HATE".

Good job! Gonna use.

------
ajroot
Like it! Could you let us know the tech stack used to build this?

~~~
jaredwiener
Thanks! Front end is NextJS on now.sh -- including server side rendering.
Backend is AWS. Whole thing is serverless.

------
tuccinator
I've been working on something similar to this for awhile now, not near
completion though. It allows you to subscribe to some websites that include a
paywall, for free, including adding your subscription accounts. It's made with
Headless chrome and TypeScript.

~~~
brockwhittaker
Sounds illegal/like a violation of TOS.

------
webwanderings
telescope.surf been doing this, for a while now (I'm pretty much a daily user
of that site when I'm on my phone).

The no-bot and old uncle is a cliche by now.

